# pregnant again



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

mrs green sword has decided to become pregnant again after taking a 7 month break! This is ridiculous. She had her last batch in Nov. I have no male and her gravid spot totally disapeared. She has now turned up fat and a full gravid spot showing. What a girl!
There are no male fish in the tank except for the SAE and he for sure is not the dad!
mouse


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If the SAE was the father. Make sure to send me some of the fry. Ill pay top dollar. LOL


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol fish_doc!!!!!!!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes me too!!!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What all IS in the tank?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

1 female gourami, 6 female guppies, 2 glow tetras, one neon, 2 SAE, Mrs sword tail,one betta.


----------

